# What does the term SERVER means........?



## satyamy (Jan 17, 2007)

My frnd is doing course from GNIIT 
he asked me this question
What does the term SERVER means........?

Pls reply if anyone knows............


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 17, 2007)

SERVER is a dedicated or partially dedicated computer system(can be distributed) which responds to the request like HTTP,FTp,Telnet etc of a client or user.
SERVER listen on some dedicated prot like 80 for listening HTTP request, and client sends request to particular port for particular tyoe of request...

you can google for futher info. or use wikipedia for details


----------



## mehulved (Jan 17, 2007)

Did you check wikipedia?
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_(computing)


----------



## satyamy (Jan 17, 2007)

oh thanks
actually i searched google a lot but was unable to understand
thanks for the info


----------

